# What goes around comes around



## Nandin81

Can someone help me translate "what goes around comes around", not directly since I can do that, but the equivalent spanish idiom.  Thank You


----------



## el alabamiano

Nandin81 said:
			
		

> Can someone help me translate "what goes around comes around", not directly since I can do that, but the equivalent spanish idiom. Thank You


Here's a link that has that phrase:

List of Spanish proverbs


----------



## belén

Hola

Me parece que "Donde las dan las toman" podría servir como equivalente.
También "Lo que se siembra se cosecha" se utiliza para expresar el mismo concepto.

Belén


----------



## simplyaStudent

Using idiomatic Spanish means rendering ideas in Spanish by using the native forms and structures intrinsic to the Spanish language. It's not subsituting one phrase from English for another completly independently created phrase in Spanish. 

Therefore, it's perfectly acceptable to translate "What goes around comes around." by translating the idea literally - which you said you can do. 

From my view, the Spanish counterparts offered were not close to the idea expressed by the English verbiage, the idea that "bad Karma eventually victimizes its creator."

simplyaStudent

.
Belén's phrase "Lo que se siembra se cosecha" is a very good idiomatic translation of the English, "You reap what you sow."


----------



## aniceto

como se dice "what goes around comes around". creo que es una jerga en ingles. 

gracias


____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones 
soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui


----------



## belén

" donde las dan las toman" could work maybe?
Or "lo que se siembra se cosecha" ?? 

Just brainstorming...


----------



## vejesto

Bueno, si analizamos frase, implica un movimiento circular en el que en algún momento vas a regresar al punto donde empezaste.

El dicho en español que en mi opinión más se asemeja es:

Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar


Alguna otra idea???


----------



## zebedee

*"What goes around comes around"* tiene el sentido de "*lo que se siembra se cosecha*" más que lo de subir y bajar. 

También me gusta "*donde las dan, las toman" *de Belén


----------



## ines

zebedee said:
			
		

> *what goes around comes around* tiene más el sentido de "*lo que se siembra se cosecha*" que lo de subir y bajar. También me gusta *lo que las dan, las toman * de Belén



En Argentina es común escuchar "tirala buena que vuelve" entendiéndose que vuelve también buena. O "todo lo que sube baja", y ya yéndonos para el lado de casi la parte negativa del dicho, aquí decimos: "quien siembra vientos cosecha tempestades".


----------



## sarinchis

"todo lo que sube baja" es más parecida a la frase en ingles de "what goes up must come down"

creo que "lo que se siembra se cosecha" lo que traduce más o menos a "one harvests what they seed" o "what one seeds they harvest"...da un sentido mas parecido a lo de "what goes around comes around"

"what goes around comes around" es como decir que todo se regrese a pasar a la persona/grupo en donde empezó. por ejemplo, si hago algo mal, en el futuro me va a regresar la mala suerte y tendré que aguantar los efectos.


----------



## Chaucer

Aniceto:
            Por el momento no tengo traducción que aportar (ya vendrá) y sé que a estas alturas la adecuada aún no la hemos hallado. Quizás la invente.


----------



## aniceto

hay mas ejemplos


----------



## Drake

El que siembra vientos, recoge tempestades
Donde las dan las toman
Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos


----------



## esance

Cada uno recoje lo que siembra


----------



## Tormenta

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "what goes around comes around". creo que es una jerga en ingles.
> 
> gracias
> 
> 
> ____________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones
> soy puertorriqueno, pero estoy aprendiendo otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui





Puede ser que este no sea adecuado para todas las ocasiones, pero es muy cierto:

“Al que escupe para arriba, le cae encima”


----------



## zebedee

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Puede ser que este no sea adecuado para todas las ocasiones, pero es muy cierto:
> 
> “Al que escupe para arriba, le cae encima”



Sí, muy cierto and wonderfully graphic!


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Estoy de acuerdo con el que siembra cosecha.  Es como el boomerang.  Si haces bien te regresa bien, si haces mal te regresa mal.  Saludos, Mirtha Y me voy porque esto es un vicio y todavia no comence a trabajar.


----------



## lauranazario

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "what goes around comes around". creo que es una jerga en ingles.



"what goes around comes around" puede traducirse como _el que la hace, la paga_.


----------



## millerlita

No creo que hay un sentido en esta frase que sea valida, pero creo que se podria definir como "como se va regresa", en concreto tampoco dice nada, cierto? jajajaja.


----------



## Benetrifacio

Hola. Pueden Ayudarme Con Esta Frase?                           "round & Round..what Comes Around Goes Around..i´ll Tell You Why".. Es Una Cancion De Ratt. Gracias
.
Tal Como Se Va, Regresa.....lo Que Por Ahi Viene, Por Ahi Se Va


----------



## doc1

En mi pais tambien utilizamos la expresion "el mundo da vueltas"  
creo que todas las que he leido aqui son correctas o al menos las he escuchado todas, eso es lo hermoso del Castellano, hay muchas maneras de decir los mismo.


----------



## ctos

Qué raro, hay otro 'hilo' actualmente, en él que se habla de la misma!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

En Perú, nop se si en otro país tambien, decimos "*el mundo da vueltas*" para referirnos a que lo que le sucede a alguíen, puede mas tarde pasarle a uno mismo, o al revés.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Sigo pensando que lo que se siembra se cosecha.  También he escuchado en alguna oportunidad que alguien ha hecho algo y regresa lo bueno o lo malo.  Dicen:  What goes around comes around.


----------



## yes i

Sarinchis tiene razon. Todas las que han dicho son muy parecidas pero no es exactamente la misma idea. Como alguien dijo, se trata de un círculo o un ciclo. Como dice Sarinchis, que hace mal y el mal regresará a ti. De eso se trata, que lo que hagas regresará a ti. Es como eso que dicen que el mundo da vueltas...o no escupas al cielo porque te caerá en la cara. De eso se trata, de un acto que en el futuro volverá de la misma manera. Adieu.

_NOTA DE MODERADOR:
Este foro es para personas que están aprendiendo idiomas. Por favor, por respeto a ellos, haz un esfuerzo para escribir en un español estándar. Abreviaciones y lenguaje tipo chat no tienen cabida en este foro.
Lee las reglas_.


			
				WordReference Reglas said:
			
		

> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.



_ Gracias.
zebedee
Moderadora_


----------



## simfoniaco

I would like to know what means in Spanish the expression: "What goes around never comes around" or something like that, I just heard it in "America's Next Top Model" and I've heard it in songs, like "Wake Up" by Alanis!


----------



## Edwin

La expresión es "What goes around comes around". 

Una definición es:



> "What goes around comes around"
> 1. You got what you deserved.
> 2. Justice was served. Fuente



También ver esto:

http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/e...1342-idiom-what-goes-around-comes-around.html

y más de 1,000,000 "hits" con Google: http://www.google.com/search?as_q=&...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## lforestier

Cosechas lo que siembras
Cria Cuervos y te sacaron los ojos
etcetera...


----------



## simfoniaco

Gracias!!


----------



## Culturilla

Vendría a ser algo así como: lo que se siembra se cosecha (aproximadamente). Esuché esta expresión por primera vez en una película y, en la versión doblada al castellano, lo tradujeron como "La vida da vueltas y más vueltas"

Saludos


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

Yo doy mi voto a "*donde las dan las toman*" Siempre he visto la frase inglesa con usos a los que aplicaría esta frase española.

Saludos


----------



## quesuerte

Is there a Spanish expression or saying meaning the same as "What goes around comes around."?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

It may be similar to "easy come, easy go" ? 
Lo que fácil viene, fácil se va  
O todo lo que se va, vuelve... 

Hope it helps!


----------



## quesuerte

Thanks! But, hmm, it means more that if you do something bad (or good) then the same will happen to you. Maybe "todo lo que se va, vuelve" means this?


----------



## Ilúvënis Tinúviel

cuando veas la barba de tu vecino afeitar, pon la tuya a remojar... 
podría servir¿?


----------



## fobits

The meaning of that phrase is the same as the phrase from the Bible:

As ye sow, so shall ye reap.

I don't know the equivalent in Spanish, but pehaps that will help.


----------



## deslenguada

What about "el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar" but it think it is more "todo se paga en esta vida" or something like that, not sure tho...


----------



## Ediroa

Ilúvënis Tinúviel said:


> cuando veas la barba de tu vecino afeitar, pon la tuya a remojar...
> podría servir¿?



Yo había escuchado "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar".


----------



## quesuerte

Cheers for the help guys!  You've been soooooo helpful! 1000 thanks! 

- The passage from the Bible is from Galatians (Gálatas) 6:7; "todo lo que el hombre siembre, eso también segará". -


----------



## Lillita

fobits said:


> The meaning of that phrase is the same as the phrase from the Bible:
> 
> As ye sow, so shall ye reap.
> 
> I don't know the equivalent in Spanish, but pehaps that will help.


 
I agree. _"What goes around comes around"_ means that if a person does something wrong, something wrong will happen to him. If he does good things, good things will happen to him.

In Spanish I would say _*"Lo que se siembra se cosecha"*_. (= _"You reap what you sow"_.)

I hope it helps!


----------



## deslenguada

Lillita said:


> I agree. _"What goes around comes around"_ means that if a person does something wrong, something wrong will happen to him. If he does good things, good things will happen to him.
> 
> In Spanish I would say _*"Lo que se siembra se cosecha"*_. (= _"You reap what you sow"_.)
> 
> I hope it helps!


 

In Spanish I would definetely swap the order, that's to say, the most important first----> "se cosecha/recoge lo que se siembra"


----------



## Lillita

deslenguada said:


> In Spanish I would definetely swap the order, that's to say, the most important first----> "se cosecha/recoge lo que se siembra"


 
I found it so here. Y lo creo porque belen lo dice.  
First, I would say the act where everything begins _(sembrar)_ and then the consequence _(cosechar)_. But maybe you are right.

Cheers!


----------



## deslenguada

Lillita said:


> I found it so here. Y lo creo porque belen lo dice.
> First, I would say the act where everything begins _(sembrar)_ and then the consequence _(cosechar)_. But maybe you are right.
> 
> Cheers!


 mmm.... I don't know wich way is the most said, maybe it just sounds the best way to my ears...

El que siembra vientos, recoge tempestades
Donde las dan las toman
Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos----> have a more revenge connotation.

todo lo que sube tiene que bajar
Tal Como Se Va, Regresa 
Al que escupe para arriba, le cae encima ----> talk more about time situations, luck.
.
I thought of "el tiempo pone a cada uno?todo el mundo en su lugar" and "el que la hace, la paga" or "todo se paga/regresa/acaba llegando en esta vida"...

but I think that "What goes around comes around" talks more about time and luck situations.... not about "You reap what you sow"... confusing anyway ...


----------



## Bil

_A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín_ (Every pig has its San Martin's day).


----------



## ghoti

Bil said:


> _A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín_ (Every pig has its San Martin's day).


 
Bil, I thought I'd heard it all (or almost all), but that's a new one for me. What is St. Martin's day, and what (if anything) does it have to do with pigs? Where is that expression from? Is it a regionalism? 

Thanks.
.


deslenguada said:


> I thought of "el tiempo pone a cada uno?todo el mundo en su lugar" and "el que la hace, la paga" or "todo se paga/regresa/acaba llegando en esta vida"...
> 
> but I think that "What goes around comes around" talks more about time and luck situations.... not about "You reap what you sow"... confusing anyway ...


 
Luck/chance/stuff happens is definitely *not* what it is about. "What goes around comes around" is a contemporary way to say "As you sow, so shall you reap." If you do good, good comes to you. If you do evil, evil comes to you.


----------



## ruru2006

*Lo que vá viene* = *what goes around comes around= cosechas lo que siembras = you reap what you saw.*


----------



## Bil

ghoti said:


> Bil, I thought I'd heard it all (or almost all), but that's a new one for me. What is St. Martin's day, and what (if anything) does it have to do with pigs? Where is that expression from? Is it a regionalism?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Ghoti

_"A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín"_ truly is the Spanish equivalent to _"What goes around comes around."_  There's plenty of citations of this saying along with its English counterpart on the Internet, but at the moment I'm unable to find an article that describes the festival.  _El día de San Martín_ is the day on which the pigs traditionally are brought to slaughter.

Maybe I'm more hardhearted than the rest of you guys, but when using the expression _"What goes around comes around,"_ I'm alluding to revenge, divine retribution, biding time, awaiting one's receiving his or her just desserts.

If I were to use the proverb _"As you sow, so shall you reap" _in this sense_,_  I'd have to tweak it a bit with my own vein of nastiness: _"Tarde o temprano se recoge lo que se siembra."_


----------



## ruru2006

Bil said:


> Hi Ghoti
> 
> _"A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín"_ truly is the Spanish equivalent to _"What goes around comes around."_ There's plenty of citations of this saying along with its English counterpart on the Internet, but at the moment I'm unable to find an article that describes the festival. _El día de San Martín_ is the day on which the pigs traditionally are brought to slaughter.
> 
> Maybe I'm more hardhearted than the rest of you guys, but when using the expression _"What goes around comes around,"_ I'm alluding to revenge, divine retribution, biding time, awaiting one's receiving his or her just desserts deserves.
> 
> If I were to use the proverb _"As you sow, so shall you reap" _in this sense_,_ I'd have to tweak it a bit with my own vein of nastiness: _"Tarde o temprano se recoge lo que se siembra."_


----------



## zebedee

Before opening a new thread, please use the Search This Forum function.

If you'd had done this, you'd have seen there are already 17 threads open on exactly the same topic!!!

Please use this function in the future to avoid repetition. 

Thanks,

zebedee
Moderator


----------



## dinkydee

Hola a todos!
I'm a newbie to this board and to Spanish convesation. I need some help. I'm not sure of the grammatics required to translate this saying into Spanish. Can anyone help me?
Muchas Gracias,
dink


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Deberìa ser algo como Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades, pero espera los nativos 

Simona


----------



## Ferf

"Donde las dan, las toman"

"Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades" is more like "You reap what you sow", I think


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

It would be:

- *hay que dar para recibir*
*- El que da, recibe.*
*- Lo que se da, se recibe*

Cya


----------



## frida-nc

Hi dinkydee,
If you use the "Search this Forum" function, or even put "goes around" into the dictionary box at the top of the page, you will see all these previous threads on this phrase.

Ferf's and IkHou's translations are the closest to the real meaning. As many said, it is a phrase related to the teaching of karma.


----------



## dinkydee

Thank you all so very much!
d


----------



## Sammo

How about, "Todo vuelve adonde sale" ?


----------



## englishtuff

Hola,
alguien puede decirme cómo se traduce esta frase al español?
gracias
"what goes around comes around"


----------



## Cubanboy

Welcome to the forum!
Bueno, te doy una de tantas como pueden aparecer:

*'Donde las dan, las toman'.
Espera por los otros foreros que seguramente tienen más opciones que yo.

Saludos.
*


----------



## englishtuff

muchas gracias for both the bienvenida y la respuesta.
senior member, as I see from your information thing. Yo nueva en este foro pero creo qe permaneceré porque se aprende mucho.
THNX again


----------



## Cubanboy

No hay de qué. Sigue por estos lares, porque no has visto nada todavía y lo mejor aún está por llegar.
Saludos y nos vemos por aquí.
CB.


----------



## Galician Girl

Hola:
Donde las dan, las toman es la traducción correcta.
Saludos


----------



## nam45

Hello! does anyone know how to say:

¨what goes around comes around¨ in spanish?

for example: si yo le hago mal a alguien, despues, algun dia, algo mal me voy a pasar a mi.

corriganme si equivoque con la traduccion tambien por favor! 
gracias!!


----------



## Bilma

El que la hace la paga.


----------



## richychain

Not very sure, but the closest I know could be 
"el que la hace, la paga"


----------



## Mirlo

nam45 said:


> Hello! does anyone know how to say:
> 
> ¨what goes around comes around¨ in spanish?
> 
> For example: si yo le hago mal a alguien, después, algún día, algo mal me va a pasar a mi.
> 
> ¡Corrijánme si equivoqué con la traducción también, por favor!
> gracias!!


 
In my country we say: "Todo lo que se hace, se paga"
"El que la hace , la paga"


----------



## stranger_08

Aquí solo decimos:

Recuerda que el mundo da vueltas.


----------



## pejeman

Un dicho mexicano dice:

-Arrieros somos y en el camino andamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

pejeman said:


> Un dicho mexicano dice:
> 
> -Arrieros somos y en el camino andamos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Si lo he oído, pero de esta forma:

"Arrieras somos y en el camino andamos"

Arrieras =hormigas arrieras


----------



## nam45

muchas gracias!


----------



## martusi

Todo lo que va... vuelve!


----------



## lpuser

Buenas! Supongo que esto es una frase hecha, aun así saben el significado de "what  goes around, comes around" ?
gracias!


----------



## lochy

sería como "lo que va, viene"

saludos,


----------



## lpuser

gracias
que simple era!


----------



## vignette

No es tan simple, de hecho es una metáfora. Esa expresión se usa en inglés con el sentido que en español tiene:
"Donde las dan las toman" o "Cada uno recoge lo que siembra"
Es decir, que es un refrán que dice que tengas cuidado con lo que hagas porque se te dará devuelto. Si haces cosas buenas, tendrás cosas buenas y si haces cosas malas, pagarás por ello.
No tan simple!


----------



## lochy

Creo que es el mismo sentido de "lo que va, viene".


----------



## vascongado_sur

Tal vez en el Caribe "lo que va, viene" sea un dicho popular, pero en España se emplearía más "lo que sube, baja" o "todo lo que sube tiene que bajar" (tanto en sentido literal como en el figurado de que tener cuidado con el éxito porque puede acabarse) --y el significado de estas expresiones en España es algo diferente a "what goes around, comes around". 

Yo creo que se parece más al refrán español "donde las dan las toman" que a los otros, siempre desde el punto de vista peninsular español.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## juandiego

¿Alcanza _what goes around, comes around_ el extremo al que llega *El que a hierro mata a hierro muere*?


----------



## lochy

"lo que sube, baja" o "todo lo que sube tiene que bajar" seria "what goes up, has to come down", es ligeramente diferente a "what goes around, comes around", que en mi opinión tiene un registro menos formal que "donde las dan las toman", que también es utilizado en el Caribe.

Saludos,


----------



## Tillycat

In the UK it means that what you give you get. Por ejemplo: if you are kind to a person, then another person will be kind to you. If you are unkind to a person then another person will be unkind to you.


----------



## bichita13

Tillycat said:


> In the UK it means that what you give you get. Por ejemplo: if you are kind to a person, then another person will be kind to you. If you are unkind to a person then another person will be unkind to you.




Same in the States, with the occasional variation, "what goes around, comes *back* around" (such as in that new Justin Timberlake song, whatever it's called)


----------



## 37laura

"Todo vuelve"


----------



## Homero

Según he vivenciado [¿será lusitanismo este vocablo?] el idioma inglés (soy estadounidense), la expresión tiene conotación negativa.  Por eso, en la medida que valga mi experiencia, estoy de acuerdo con la interpretación de aniceto, belén, zebedee, etc.  Gracias a todos por el esfuerzo que realizan.


----------



## bolido endiablado

Otra de Argentina..."el que las hace las paga"


----------



## alopezzu

yo creo que mas bien seria algo como "el que las hace las paga"


----------



## PauMetal90

"What comes around goes around"

What does it mean in spanish?
Que significa en español?

Thanks!
Gracias!


----------



## Spearwielder Peaceman

No conozco ningún refrán con el mismo sentido, pero según entiendo, significa que lo que haces con el tiempo te va a llegar.  En Sanskrit es una sola palabra: karma.

Como estudiante de español, les agredeceré me corrijan las equivocaciones.


----------



## InterpreterALE

Algunos refranes similares:

"Cosecharás tu siembra".
"El que las hace las paga".
"Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar".
"El que a hierro mata a hierro muere".
"Toda causa tiene su consecuencia".
.


Spearwielder Peaceman said:


> No conozco ningún refrán con el mismo sentido, pero según entiendo, significa que lo que haces con el tiempo te va a llegar.  En Sanskrit es una sola palabra: karma.
> 
> Como estudiante de español, les agredeceré me corrijan las equivocaciones.



Impeccable spelling and grammar


----------



## expatriotlaguy

PauMetal90 said:


> "What comes around goes around"
> 
> What does it mean in spanish?
> Que significa en español?
> 
> Thanks!
> Gracias!



The expression is *What goes around comes around*.


----------



## LALAFINE

Qué quiere decir la expresión en inglés "what goes around comes around" ?


----------



## Marxelo

Que uno sufre las consecuencias de sus propios actos.
_"El que las hace las paga."_


----------



## blinkgirl

The status eventually returns to its original value after completing some sort of cycle.
A person's actions, whether good or bad, will often have consequences for that person.
 Something like: Todo vuelve
There´s already a thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1709


----------



## be.persistent

Hola LALAFINE, ahora recuerdo un dicho en español que dice algo así "lo que sube, baja". No se si este es semejante al "what goes around comes around" pero esto quiere decir que "si das amor, recibirás amor y si siembras amargura, recibirás amargura."


----------



## Mirlo

Marxelo said:


> Que uno sufre las consecuencias de sus propios actos.
> _*"El que las hace las paga*."_


 
De acuerdo,


----------



## Marxelo

Hay otra frase en español que dice: _se cosecha lo que se siembra._


----------



## LALAFINE

Ohhh muchas gracias, ahora me queda claro!!


----------



## riscman

Or as we say in England: "Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose"


----------



## Aserolf

También: "lo que siembras cosechas" y "lo que das recibes".

Por cierto, uno de mis proverbios favoritos que siempre trato de tener en mente.


----------



## riscman

Aserolf said:


> También: "lo que siembras cosechas" y "lo que das recibes".
> 
> Por cierto, uno de mis proverbios favoritos que siempre trato de tener en mente.


Great sayings, but there is a possibly a subtle difference in meaning.
"what goes around comes around" refers to a stable system - things get back the way they were after a while.

There is no such comfort with "you reap what you sew". Things don't always get back to normal. "Quien simbra vientos recoge tempestades"

The world is currently reaping whirlwinds sewn by bankers and it may never be the same again.


----------



## Cousin Claire

What is the best way of saying :" What goes around comes around" in Spanish. 
Another way of expressing it might be "You get what you give" , in English.


----------



## Marxelo

Hola Cousin Claire. Si buscas en el diccionario Wordreference verás los distintos hilos en que ya se ha discutido esa frase.
Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola.

Donde las dan, las toman es una opción.


----------



## guillermoch

Maybe "cosechas lo que siembras"


----------



## colombo-aussie

*Lo que se da se recibe.*


----------



## Cousin Claire

Muchas gracias a todos que han respondido, valoro las respuestas.
Clara  (Cousin Claire)


----------



## SiempreColchonera

Lo que das, vuelve.


----------



## Homero

¡Genial, SiempreColchonera! Gracias.


----------



## Finita

Hola, ¿me podrían ayudar con esto: 

*"What Goes Around Comes Around for Laura*
Laura is considered a master teacher who freely shares her positive attitude with everyone— students, faculty, and staff. "


Aquí va mi intento:
............ para Laura
Laura es considerada una gran maestra que comparte libremente su actitud positiva con todos, estudiantes, profesores y resto del personal. 

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## chileno

Todos vuelve a su origen - todo lo que sube tiene que bajar


----------



## Janis Joplin

Entiendo que Laura está cosechando lo que sembró.


----------



## Finita

Realmente, queda muy bien, Mil gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Finita

*Hola,*
*¿Me pueden ayudar con este título:*

*"What Goes Around Comes Around for Paula*
Paula is considered a master teacher who freely shares her positive attitude with everyone— students, faculty, and staff. "

Mi intento:

*"Lo que va,viene para Paula.*
Paula es considerada una gran maestra que comparte libremente su actitud positiva con todos, estudiantes, profesores y resto del personal." 


Desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## chileno

Yo diría, "Todo lo que se va, vuelve para Paula"


----------



## MGT747

Posiblemente puedes usar "Paula cosecha lo que siembra."  To reap what you sow has the same message as "What goes around, comes around" to me.


----------



## Aserolf

Finita said:


> *Hola,*
> *¿Me pueden ayudar con este título:*
> 
> *"What Goes Around Comes Around for Paula*
> Paula is considered a master teacher who freely shares her positive attitude with everyone— students, faculty, and staff. "
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> *"Lo que va,viene para Paula.*
> Paula es considerada una gran maestra que comparte libremente su actitud positiva con todos, estudiantes, profesores y resto del personal."
> 
> 
> Desde ya mil gracias.


 Creo que tiene sentido pero me parece una traducción muy literal. Te doy mi sugerencia, de acuerdo a una frase muy conocida en español:

*"Paula cosecha lo que siembra,*
Paula es ....

Saludos ;o)


----------



## Sammo

Tantos hilos y tiempo sobre esta frase y la gente sigue con la obsesión de "se cosecha  lo que siembra".  

Esto no es una buena traducción a esta frase porque ya existe un equivalente directo en ingles de esa frase: "You reap what you sow".  

Le eché un vistazo a la primera pagina y encontré una genial traducción y mejor que "se cosecha lo que se siembra":



> "what goes around comes around" puede traducirse como _el que la hace,  la paga_.



Fue sugerida por lauranazario.  He visto muchas de sus respuestas y es una excelente traductora.  Qué lastima que ya no anda por este foro más.


----------



## chileno

Sammo said:


> Tantos hilos y tiempo sobre esta frase y la gente sigue con la obsesión de "se cosecha  lo que siembra".
> 
> Esto no es una buena traducción a esta frase porque ya existe un equivalente directo en ingles de esa frase: "You reap what you sow".
> 
> Le eché un vistazo a la primera pagina y por fin encontré la mejor traducción que he visto hasta ahora de "What goes around, comes around".  Y es ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> Fue sugerida por lauranazario.  He visto muchas de sus respuestas y es una excelente traductora.  Qué lastima que ya no anda por este aquí más.



Es la nterpretación más correcta. Concuerdo contigo.

Muy buena contribuyente, me gustaba leer mucho a lauranazario.


----------



## Magic M

Yo no estoy de acuerdo porque "el que la hace, la paga" tiene una connotación negativa, que si uno hace algo malo tiene que sufrir las consecuencias (pagar). Yo me quedo con "se cosecha lo que se siembra", porque uno puede sembrar cosas "buenas" y también cosas "malas".


----------



## Sammo

> Yo me quedo con "se cosecha lo que se siembra", porque uno puede sembrar  cosas "buenas" y también cosas "malas".


Y sigue diciendo que no porque ya tiene un equivalente ingles.  "You reap what you sow".  Es literalmente casa palabra por palabra el equivalente.  ¿Para qué ignorar eso"?  

Mejor buscar otra frase española que encaja con "What goes around comes around".


----------



## SydLexia

The problem, it seems, is that 'you reap what you sow' is personal and vengeful while 'what goes around, comes around'  is from a different perspective. It is a 'third-party' observation of a system and can, in practice, be vengeful, resigned, hopeful, ironic, sarcastic, ecstatic, sardonic, etc.

It's kind of on the tip of my tongue to say it is more a fatalist sort of thing rather than a monotheistic vision of reality....but I won't.

syd


----------



## Finita

Muchas gracias a todos por su invalorable ayuda!!!!


----------



## Cousin Claire

Muchas gracias por esta explicación.
clara


----------



## chileno

Insisto, en Chile decimos, "todo lo que sube tiene que bajar" (la ley de gravedad)


----------



## Sammo

Y en ingles existe esa misma expresión también. 

Everything that goes up, must come down.


----------



## chileno

Sammo said:


> Y en ingles existe esa misma expresión también.
> 
> Everything that goes up, must come down.



Pero cuando no se puede traducir palabra por palabra, hay que recurrir a la interpretación, ¿no?


----------



## Magic M

Sammo said:


> Y sigue diciendo que no porque ya tiene un equivalente ingles. "You reap what you sow". Es literalmente casa palabra por palabra el equivalente. ¿Para qué ignorar eso"?
> 
> Mejor buscar otra frase española que encaja con "What goes around comes around".


 
Hay muchas frases que dicen lo mismo de distintas maneras. Si en inglés hay 300 frases que significan una cosa y en español sólo una, no tiene sentido buscar una frase que encaje exactamente con las otras 299. Si ya hay una frase que significa lo mismo, yo no sé para qué hay que "buscarle la quinta pata al gato".
Saludos.


----------



## CA1164902

Esta frase la he escuchado en contexto y lo que yo he entendido es:
"Hoy por ti mañana por mi"

slds.


----------



## Galician Girl

Sí... pero no hay connotación negativa en el ejemplo. Yo diría:
"Paula, recibe lo que da...", o sus actitudes "revierten" en ella... hay como un efecto "boomerang"... a nivel más general, a mí no me sonaría vengativa la expresión, sino tirando a fatalista...lo que se va vuelve, no hay vuelta de hoja. Bueno, es lo que me parece, un saludo a todos...


----------



## pops91710

belén said:


> " donde las dan las toman" could work maybe?
> Or "lo que se siembra se cosecha" ??
> 
> Just brainstorming...


 
"lo que se siembra se cosecha" That is the way I learned it!


----------



## Sammo

pops91710,
As has been said before, "lo que se siembra se cosecha" is the direct equivalent of "you reap what you sow".

Therefore, it isn't a translation of "what goes around comes around".


----------



## RitsGambessi

creo que " el que la hace la paga" es mas cercano en lo que concierne al significado...


----------



## Aserolf

> *Finita* (clic)
> Hola, ¿me podrían ayudar con esto:
> 
> *"What Goes Around Comes Around for Laura*
> *Laura is considered a master teacher who freely shares her positive attitude with everyone— students, faculty, and staff. "*


*"El que la hace la paga"* tiene una connotación negativa que me parece que no se adapta a todos los contextos, aunque en otros puede ser que sí... por ejemplo, en esta párrafo de *Finita*:

_"What Goes Around Comes Around for Laura_
_Laura is considered a master teacher who freely shares her positive attitude with everyone— students, faculty, and staff. "_

Cómo se oiría esto con:
"El que la hace la paga para Laura"  
Laura se considera una maestra experta que comparte libremente su actitud positiva con todos - estudiantes, profesorado, y demás empleados." 
*o*
"Laura la hace, Laura la paga" 
Laura se considera una maestra experta que comparte libremente su actitud positiva con todos - estudiantes, profesorado, y demás empleados."

Como dije, "El que la hace la paga" puede ser una buena opción pero definitivamente *no* en este caso.


----------



## Karsen

Nandin81 said:


> Can someone help me translate "what goes around comes around", not directly since I can do that, but the equivalent spanish idiom.  Thank You



Yo diría : "uno siempre recibe lo que viene dando".


----------



## SydLexia

"Paula recibe su justo merecido."

syd


----------



## filqnkishiq

How about this "Lo que se va vuelve de regreso"? I think it fits well.


----------



## swan1510

whats around come around mean that everything is come than have to gone


----------



## KYRIOS

Si he entendido bien las ideas de lo que esta frase quiere decir en inglés, me atrevo a entender que expresa la idea de un devenir, de que todo lo que va vuelve... creo que una adaptación en español podría ser el proverbio: "*Arrieros somos, en el camino nos encontraremos*". 

Un *arriero* es una persona que trabaja transportando mercancías, siempre caminando a pie en medio de las mulas... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arriero

El proverbio en español recoge la idea de que todos vamos en el mismo camino (la vida) y antes o después nos vamos a volver a encontrar. Así, la gente te conoce, sabe cómo eres, y si alguna vez necesitas ayuda, te la prestarán si tú lo has hecho antes. El proverbio se suele emplear en el contexto de "Te he pedido ayuda y no has querido prestármela... Bueno, ya te espero a que tú me pidas ayuda, y verás que donde las dan, las toman (otro proverbio), que yo te voy a responder del mismo modo que tú has hecho conmigo"...

Creo que "*arrieros somos, en el camino nos encontraremos*" aporta la idea de "devenir" (ir y volver; go round, come round) que el resto de proverbios ofrecidos no aporta. 

Como siempre digo, no soy ninguna experta... sólo una apasionada del tema de los proverbios.

http://www.esacademic.com/dic.nsf/sp_sp_dichos_refranes/2747/Arrieros


----------



## Homero

KYRIOS said:


> Si he entendido bien las ideas de lo que esta frase quiere decir en inglés, me atrevo a entender que expresa la idea de un devenir, de que todo lo que va vuelve... creo que una adaptación en español podría ser el proverbio: "*Arrieros somos, en el camino nos encontraremos*".
> 
> Un *arriero* es una persona que trabaja transportando mercancías, siempre caminando a pie en medio de las mulas... http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arriero
> 
> El proverbio en español recoge la idea de que todos vamos en el mismo camino (la vida) y antes o después nos vamos a volver a encontrar. Así, la gente te conoce, sabe cómo eres, y si alguna vez necesitas ayuda, te la prestarán si tú lo has hecho antes. El proverbio se suele emplear en el contexto de "Te he pedido ayuda y no has querido prestármela... Bueno, ya te espero a que tú me pidas ayuda, y verás que donde las dan, las toman (otro proverbio), que yo te voy a responder del mismo modo que tú has hecho conmigo"...
> 
> Creo que "*arrieros somos, en el camino nos encontraremos*" aporta la idea de "devenir" (ir y volver; go round, come round) que el resto de proverbios ofrecidos no aporta.
> 
> Como siempre digo, no soy ninguna experta... sólo una apasionada del tema de los proverbios.
> 
> http://www.esacademic.com/dic.nsf/sp_sp_dichos_refranes/2747/Arrieros



Bien explicado. Así me lo explicó un amigo mexicano hace casi 50 años.


----------



## EddieZumac

swan1510 said:


> whats around come around mean that everything is come than have to gone


Welcome to the WR forums.
For someone who claims that English is his native language, your English is terrible. I can't understand what you are talking about.


----------



## ARR

Hola,

Ghoti, casi dez años después de que la hicieras, leo tu pregunta. 
"A cada cerdo le llega su San Martín". El día de San martín era, tradicionalmente, el día en que se hacía la matanza del cerdo en los pueblos de España. De ahí, el sentido de la expresión es fácilmente deducible: tú puedes hacer cuantas "marranadas" (para seguir con la analogía del cerdo) quieras, pero te llegará tu San Martín y pagarás por ellas.

Un saludo,
ARR


----------



## Mirlo

Sammo said:


> Tantos hilos y tiempo sobre esta frase y la gente sigue con la obsesión de "se cosecha  lo que siembra".
> 
> Esto no es una buena traducción a esta frase porque ya existe un equivalente directo en ingles de esa frase: "You reap what you sow".
> 
> Le eché un vistazo a la primera pagina y encontré una genial traducción y mejor que "se cosecha lo que se siembra":
> 
> 
> 
> Fue sugerida por lauranazario.  He visto muchas de sus respuestas y es una excelente traductora.  Qué lastima que ya no anda por este foro más.


De acuerdo... What goes around comes around, se usa mas para describer a personas que hacen mal y las van a pagar eventualmente.
Este mensaje es más positivo.


----------



## Mister Lloyd

In Valladolid, Spain, I've heard:
- A todo cerdo llega su San Martín
- Arrieros somos y en el camino nos encontraremos


----------

